# Mesa AZ. police involved shooting



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Police Body Cam Vid Shows 'Execution' of Daniel Shaver, Officer Found Not Guilty | TMZ.com


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Saw that earlier. It's obvious from the unnecessary verbal abuse and threats that this cop was itching to kill someone - ANYONE. 

A clear indication of why some people are ambushing cops. Also an indication of our pathetic legal system.

Looked like planned & premeditated murder....also known as First Degree Murder. This cop belongs in a gas chamber. Or at least life without parole.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The cop was fired before the case went to trial. Violation of some departmental polices. His inscribed rifle being at the top of that list. To me, that shows a particular mindset and the jury should have been made aware of it. 

He was way over the top when it came to taking control of the situation. He and the others could have handled it in much better ways.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/apos-please-don-apos-t-195800362.html


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm too upset by that body-cam video to make a cogent comment.
That cop was w-a-a-y out of line.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Having been a LEO for 23 years, I always give the Cop the benefit of the doubt. Not here. Not even close to a shooting situation. Shame!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Not guilty!!!!!!!!! Did the jury happen to see this video? If so they need to get there ass whooped...........

Shame on the jury........


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/apos-please-don-apos-t-195800362.html


*During his trial testimony, Mr Brailsford described the stress that he faced in responding to the call and his split-second decision to shoot Mr Shaver. *

Split second decision my ass...... He had ample time to have another officer cuff him........

Here's hoping karma catches up to him.........


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Cait43 said:


> Not guilty!!!!!!!!! Did the jury happen to see this video? If so they need to get there ass whooped...........
> 
> Shame on the jury........


The presiding judge ruled that the video could not be aired in it's entirety until AFTER the trial had been completed.

They were also denied the opportunity to know what had been inscribed on the officer's rifle, as it was ruled too inflammatory.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> The presiding judge ruled that the video could not be aired in it's entirety until AFTER the trial had been completed.
> 
> They were also denied the opportunity to know what had been inscribed on the officer's rifle, as it was ruled too inflammatory.


So its the judge that needs an ass whooping........ Shame on him.........


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

When the truth is not allowed to be told (or in this case shown) during a trial, the chances of justice being served are minimal. Our judicial system is beyond broken.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree with all of you gentlemen. I just saw this for the first time this morning and I was appalled, to say the least. The attitude of the officer was of someone just itching to pull the trigger on anyone. I can only hope this pitiful excuse of a "man" meets a tragic and untimely demise for what he did in this video. Then and only then will justice have been served.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> The presiding judge ruled that the video could not be aired in it's entirety until AFTER the trial had been completed...


That ruling should be grounds for an appeal, and possibly even for the appeals court to send the case back for re-trial.

...And then there's always the possibility of a wrongful-death case in civil court. (Not that the ex-cop has anything of any value.)


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I saw nothing in the video that justified the shooting. If there is no slow motion available, or enhanced video, and a gun was not found on the dead guy's person or premises, I would be willing to say that it was unjustified. If the jury saw or heard other evidence, it would have to be very compelling to merit a not guilty finding for at least a manslaughter/negligent homocide verdict. As for murder, the evidence of premeditation is not beyond a reasonable doubt in what I can glean from one viewing of this cut of the video. With what I can see, I don't think that this guy should be a cop. Whether or not a murder verdict is called for, I can't decide without knowing more about the entire situation.

My reasoning is that at least one trained LE guy had a bead on the man, and that even with the guy not following commands to the letter, he still had enough of an edge (with an already pointed long gun) to wait until he saw the man come out with an object in his hand. He had already held fire at least once, when the guy reached to the middle of his back, so he knew approximately how much time there was to make a shoot/don't shoot decision.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

More times than not, a picture (or.....a video) is worth a thousand words. 

The video shows exactly what occurred. It also captures / reports word for word, what was said. What is so wrong about that, that the jury could not see / hear it in it's entirety? 

It's the next best thing to having actually been there at the scene and having been an eye / ear witness. 

Yes, this country of ours most definitely needs a complete justice system overhaul.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

This poor man died for nothing... nothing. This one really bothers me.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> This poor man died for nothing... nothing. This one really bothers me.


Yes.....what happened bothers me very much as well. What *PISSES* me off though, is that it could have easily been avoided. *SO VERY EASILY!!*

I think of all the shootings that happened long before body cams came to be, and the lives lost thru no fault of their own. The body count has to be horrendous.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

That cop wanted the guy dead & was looking for any reason to justify pulling the trigger. He should be on death row. It takes one bad cop to give thousands a bad name. "Protect & Serve" indeed.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Daniel Shaver's shooting by police officer was an avoidable execution (Opinion) - CNN


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks!
That's a well-written, informative explanation...and condemnation.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Daniel Shaver's shooting by police officer was an avoidable execution (Opinion) - CNN


From the article:
A previous version of this article incorrectly identified Philip Brailsford as the officer giving commands in the video. Another officer testified during the trial that he, not Brailsford, was issuing those commands so this article has been updated to reflect that the other officer was the one giving commands.

It appears that the officer issuing the commands was just pumping up Brailsford to ultimately shoot the person. Sounds like some and/or all the team a bad officers.......


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Cait43 said:


> From the article:
> A previous version of this article incorrectly identified Philip Brailsford as the officer giving commands in the video. Another officer testified during the trial that he, not Brailsford, was issuing those commands so this article has been updated to reflect that the other officer was the one giving commands.
> 
> It appears that the officer issuing the commands was just pumping up Brailsford to ultimately shoot the person. Sounds like some and/or all the team a bad officers.......


Yes, initially I too thought that the shooter was giving the commands as well. I'm still not even sure just how many officers were present and in the hallway that night. I'm thinking 3 or 4.

Anyways, it all went down as badly as possible as we all know by now. For the life of me, I don't know why one of the officers didn't take an initiative and call an action to step forward and secure both subjects while they were down on the floor and proned out.

Then again, I remind myself that we're all humans and we all do stupid things. That's just how we roll.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm thinking he could overhaul a car on the side of the road if he had to.









Click on to enlarge


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> I'm thinking he could overhaul a car on the side of the road if he had to.
> 
> View attachment 11602
> 
> ...


Well, the vest is an excellent idea, considering the weight of the load that he's carrying.
I also like the positional and orientational differentiation, pistol to taser. Hard to make a mistake.

Were I his chief, I'd make him wear long sleeves to cover all those tats.
Tats can be intimidating in all the wrong ways.
They can indicate an overly-aggressive mindset, and maybe even a predisposition to violence.

I would not be happy to interact with this officer, in that condition.
Not even for a traffic citation.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I can still remember when visible tats were not acceptable in LE. Nor were beards of any kind on uniformed officers. Mustaches had to be neatly groomed and well maintained. 

Seems like now, is anything is game.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I was talking to a friend who is still working in LE in a large city. He's about 5 yrs. away from retirement. We were talking about the shooting in question and some of what others in his dept. are saying about it. 

The stuff he had been hearing is pretty much what some have said on this thread. We then began talking about the officer in question and what lies ahead for him. The "incident" has made the news nation wide and it's no secret, as in having been kept local. 

His parents must be mortified for one thing. He'll never work in LE again or any related field. He's still looking at a major civil law suit. Those that he thought of as friends and support, will most likely drift away. 

His life will now be what was inscribed inside on the bolt cover of his rifle. Only 27 yrs. old and that's what lies ahead.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> I was talking to a friend...about the shooting in question and some of what others in his dept. are saying about it...about the officer in question and what lies ahead for him...*His life will now be what was inscribed inside on the bolt cover of his rifle*...[emphasis added]


Karma, indeed!
And well-deserved, too.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I'm thinking he could overhaul a car on the side of the road if he had to.
> 
> View attachment 11602
> 
> ...


Hopefully the belt also serves as a truss for the hernia he's going to get from all the gear he's carrying.


----------

